# supplements



## mrs.kiwi (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi ladies,
just after some advice on what supplements to take.
hoping to go for an iui soon but want to get my body in the best shape first.
I am currently taking seven seas pre conception tablets, a vitamin B complex and zinc and selenium. 
Is there anything else I could take to up my chances?  
Thanks 
beca x


----------



## MrsBarny (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi Mrs.Kiwi,
I'm taking the same stuff as you and was told by my doctor that the seven seas was a good supplement to take as it covers all the vitamins us hopeful mums to be need 
If u do hear of anything else that's good to take please do share . Xxx
Xxx


----------

